# Aralion ata 100 card

## linuxusr

First the hd/cd layouts in the box.

hda = ide cdrom on motherboard ide0 controler <master>

hd? = ide hd as master on ide0 of ata100 card

hd? = ide hd as master on ide1 of ata100 card

(just regular hard drives not in raid configuration)

sda0 = scsi cdrom

sda1 - scsi hd (sda1 = /boot)(sda2 = swap)(sda3 = /)

I installed Gentoo with only the scsi cd and hd connected.

Everything is fine .. installed, boots, runs, all ok.

I add the rest of the hardware and the fun begins.

After I add the rest the boot fails.

I believe due to the hd0 of the scsi drive now becoming (hd2,0)

as the other 2 drivers were added and are seen b4 it.

I created a boot floppy and all is well again.

One I made that will boot automagically to the scsi drive.

The other floppy I made so I have to enter the info to boot.

On boot (to that floppy) 

the hard drives on the ata card are seen

as i get hd0 , hd1 , hd2 as my <tab> choices.

I can enter:

root (hd2,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3

boot

Everyone is happy, it boots fine.

I try to do a fdisk to see the 2 ata100 (ide) drives

they aren't there. 

If i put the 2 ide drives direct to the motherboard ide1 controler

as master and slave.... 

I can see them with fdisk as hdc and hdd.

How do I go about making the drives work on the ata100 card?

And if there is something i need to compile into the kernel

what is it and where is it?

This is not a promise card.

and it is not in raid confguration.

http://www.aralion.com/products/raidControl/ideRaid/ideRaid_ultimaRaid100.htm

Are there some bios info i need to pass to the kernel at boot?

If so what and how?

the driver for the card in relationship to rh 7.0 had a line in it

ide0=0x1538 , 0x301

Help...

before I shoot this thing.

Linuxusr

----------

## pjp

I'm in a similar situation.  Different card, but I can't figure out how to see the drive attatched to it.  I guess not many have experience with IDE cards.

----------

## Guest

Usually the hd* addys are as follows.

hda=primary master

hdb=primary slave

hdc=secondary master

hdd=secondary slave

hde=primary master on addin ide or raid card

hdf=primary slave on addin ide or raid card

hdg=secondary master on addin ide or raid card

hdh=secondary slave on addin ide or raid card 

If you are curious you can always look in /dev and find the hda-hdh addresses if there are devices attached to them.

----------

## pjp

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> Usually the hd* addys are as follows.
> 
> hda=primary master
> 
> hdb=primary slave
> ...

 

That's where my problem exists...

```
/dev/hda@   /dev/hda2@   /dev/hda4@  /dev/hdc1@

/dev/hda1@  /dev/hda3@   /dev/hdc@   /dev/hdc2@
```

Are the only "hd" devices I have.  I can't figure out how to compile support for the card, or rebuild the /dev directory.

----------

## Guest

For testing purposes I have placed one hard drive on the mother board ide1 master

and the other on the ide1 master of the ata 100 card.

all of these are present and working after boot:

hda = ide cdrom (motherboard ide0 master)

hdc = ide hard drive (motherboard ide1 master)

sda0 = scsi cd

sda1 = scsi hard drive.

there are no other /dev/hd? evident in the /dev directory

hdg (ata100 ide1 master) does not exist.

no hd e/f/g/h are present in the /dev

I still have to boot grub to the (hd2,0) 

as hd0 and hd1 are present (for the tab completion)  of grub

as soon as gentoo boots it can't see the ata card.

linuxuser

----------

## linuxusr

Problem solved

I returned the Aralion card asd swapped it for a Silicon Image CMD 649U

Card was found on boot, i just had to recompile with the CMD64x activated.

It was that or wait til some kernel guru decided to build a patch for the Aralion.

Linuxusr

----------

